# I have to ask???



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I am always Just Wondering about Sexual Things?My question is Do all HD people do this or is it just me.
Your on Vacation or just staying in a hotel for the night you walk in to the room with your SO and you walk around and say to your self.Yep this is where its going to happen tonight.You instantly start to think about sex and how its going to be.The bathroom,The shower,The headboard,Is It strange or normal.But then my L D wife will say thing like I don't like the decor in the room or something bad about the room??All I am thinking about is laying some pipe later that night.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Well I am always Just Wondering about Sexual Things?My question is Do all HD people do this or is it just me.
> Your on Vacation or just staying in a hotel for the night you walk in to the room with your SO and you walk around and say to your self.Yep this is where its going to happen tonight.You instantly start to think about sex and how its going to be.The bathroom,The shower,The headboard,Is It strange or normal.But then my L D wife will say thing like I don't like the decor in the room or something bad about the room??All I am thinking about is laying some pipe later that night.


I do this all the time, and what's better is that my SO is the same, and usually beats me to it


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My H loves sex when we're away from home, no kids to interrupt. I am a little grossed out by hotel rooms myself, a little on the germaphobe side. I'd rather send the kids to the hotel and have my lovely clean house for ourselves.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

What I want to know is where do the 2x a day super HD crowd find the time....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

john117 said:


> What I want to know is where do the 2x a day super HD crowd find the time....


You make the time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

john117 said:


> What I want to know is where do the 2x a day super HD crowd find the time....


It's just like any other thing you make time for. In the case of my SO and I, we find the time every day when others would be watching TV, or playing video games, we prefer to have sex.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> Well I am always Just Wondering about Sexual Things?My question is Do all HD people do this or is it just me.
> Your on Vacation or just staying in a hotel for the night you walk in to the room with your SO and you walk around and say to your self.Yep this is where its going to happen tonight.You instantly start to think about sex and how its going to be.The bathroom,The shower,The headboard,Is It strange or normal.But then my L D wife will say thing like I don't like the decor in the room or something bad about the room??All I am thinking about is laying some pipe later that night.


Actually my STBW and I were talking about this very thing the other night, that if we ever took a vacation to Disney or anything like that, that we really wouldn't see much of the attraction because we'd spend all our time in the room. 

It would be a little awkward when people asked what we liked there or to see the vacation pictures


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Actually my STBW and I were talking about this very thing the other night, that if we ever took a vacation to Disney or anything like that, that we really wouldn't see much of the attraction because we'd spend all our time in the room.
> 
> It would be a little awkward when people asked what we liked there or to see the vacation pictures


We just came back frim Disney and with 2 kids sharing our room we still had sex every single night! Thats what sound machines are for . My H jokes that Disney was really just about the sex with a few attractions thrown in to distract us.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

To be young and energetic again... In my 30s I managed to raise one child, have another, work full time and complete my grad school part time, including dissertation, as did my wife. And have sex.

15 years later things are not quite as relaxed as dealing with work, a newborn, a 5 year old, and an advisor all at the same time


----------



## salamander (Apr 2, 2013)

Just Wondering said:


> Well I am always Just Wondering about Sexual Things?My question is Do all HD people do this or is it just me.
> Your on Vacation or just staying in a hotel for the night you walk in to the room with your SO and you walk around and say to your self.Yep this is where its going to happen tonight.You instantly start to think about sex and how its going to be.The bathroom,The shower,The headboard,Is It strange or normal.But then my L D wife will say thing like I don't like the decor in the room or something bad about the room??All I am thinking about is laying some pipe later that night.


Yes, totally! We start off our hotel selections with that very thing in mind. Hurray for priceline, we get fantastic rooms for $50 all the time. Scheduled sex is the best, when all is said and done. Jacuzzi rooms are my favorite. And don't look down on Kamping Kabins, either. A romantic getaway in colorado with the mtns and a waterfall in the background and an open air hot tub no one else was using....mmmmm! Ok, thanks alot, now i need another road trip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

john117 said:


> What I want to know is where do the 2x a day super HD crowd find the time....


Each session could take under 10 minutes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Our average is more like 2+ hours including pregame and postgame. More like 3 usually...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Totally normal because I am the same way and my wife is similar to your wife.

If she makes excuses, too many things to do, not enough time, tired, etc., just tell her you can't spare 15 minutes? Then 15 minutes usually winds up being 30+ minutes.......

So 15 minutes every 48 hours is too much? Nope.

Wake up 15 minutes earlier and have a quickie in the shower together. When you get home from work, have another quickie. Then at bed time, have another quickie....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

At multiple hours per session this just ain't happening in our house... It's more of a show to get her in "the mood" etc etc. that's how she has always been and I actually like it as well. This has been the case since we were in college together 30 years ago.


----------

